# دورة في تعلم برنامج Ni Multisim 10



## محبكم في الله (19 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمين رحيم
هذه الأول مشاركة لي في ملتقي المهندسين أتمني أن أكون مفيد وان أقدم الفائدة إنشاء الله 
قد تصفحت قسم الهندسة الالكترونية ولم أجد أي دورات فلهذا سوف اقترح عليكم دورة في تعلم برنامج NI MULTISIM 10






وهو برنامج رائع ومميز في مجال الإلكترونيك و المحاكاة لتشغيل الدارت الالكترونية ويتمتع بكفاءة عالية وسعة مميزة في التعامل مع البرامج الداخلية للعناصر الالكترونية كما يمكنه ان يكون حقا مخبر تجارب خاص بك حيث يحتوي على مكتبة للعناصر الالكترونية بجميع أنواعها تقدر بـ 4000 عنصر وما يميز هذه المكتبة على غيرها أنها تحتوي على قائمة العناصر المستعملة في المجال العملي وتطبيقيي مع برمجة داخلية شبه كاملة للكل عنصر عكس البرامج الاخري التي تمتلك مكتبات للعناصر متشابهة في برمجيتها كما يملك مجموعة من الأجهزة المستعملة في المخابر العالمية و ببرمجة رائعة جدا و يتميز بسهولة الاستعمال ويقدم نتائج قريبة جدا جدا من النتائج الواقعية بنسبة خطاء 1%كما يتمتع بمجموعة من البرامج المرفقة التي تساعد في إكمال العمل بصورة مميزة ومحترفة من المحاكاة إلي الدارت المطبوعة وتركيب الثلاثي الأبعاد .
وسوف أقدم لكم شرح مبسط إنشاء الله على هذا البرنامج الضخم بإمكانياته وأحاول في كل نهاية درس أن أنجز لكم دارة الكترونية ونطبق عليها ما نتعلمه بإذن الله من أمور وتقنيات .
كما أنني لن أضع فهرس أو شروط وذلك لتعميم الفائدة وجعل المجال مفتوح وممتع بإذن الله .​


----------



## zibara (20 أغسطس 2008)

ارجوا منك ان تبدأ بالدروس
اكون لك من الشاكرين
تحياتي


----------



## محبكم في الله (20 أغسطس 2008)

لقد بدات الدروس وانا اعد الدرس الثالث لقد قدمة درسان حتي الان


----------



## محمد عوني84 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير
بس ياريت ترفع الدلروس اللي انت خلصتها وبسرعة 
شكرا


----------



## malik371 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ايت هي الدروس


----------



## jihad cherif (31 يوليو 2009)

و الله نحن على شوق لمتابعة هذه الدورة


----------



## محبكم في الله (31 يوليو 2009)

*اعلان جديد علي الدورة تعلم10 multisim بطريقة احترفية*

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم ​ اخوتي الكرام ارجو من كل قلبي ان تتقبلو اعتذاري كوني غبت طويلا بسبب امور مختلفة اهمها وفاة ولدي ارجو ان تدعو لي له برحمة ثم بعد اريد ان اعلم كل من يريد ان يتعلم هذا الرنامج ان يستعد سوفة اقوم في سبيل الله و باذن الله بشرح البرنامج و كل ما تعلمته في سنوات دراستي في الجامعة و تدريسي في الثانوية ارجو فقط ان تصبرو علي بعض وقت ولن اخيبكم 

سوف اعد لكم قانون المشاركة و كيفية الردور و جعل الامر اكثر تنظيم و البداية من جديد بطريقة مختلفة وارجو من الاخوى المشرفين الاعلان علي الدورة وتثبيتها لتعم الفائدة انشاء الله
ولكل من يريد ان يشارك فيها فلباب مفتوح 
ارجو ان يوفقنا الله الي ما يحب ويرضى

:19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19:
ستكون البداية في 15 اوت 2009 ​:19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19:


----------



## jihad cherif (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أخي على المبادرة والله يكون في عونك 
ونحن معك إن شاء الله


----------



## iraqmoon (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مششكوررررر ياخي ورحمت الله على امواتك اجمعين


----------



## mnci (16 نوفمبر 2009)

_http://www.link512.com/pdf/search.php?search=Multisim+10_


----------



## manarbench (16 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الرجاء موافتنا بطريقة محاكات الpic 16f84 بواسطة البرمجية multisim 10.
شكرا اخواني نحن في امس الحاجة الى لهدا الموضوع​


----------



## samo shta (2 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## خالد بدر ياس (28 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Sal_Emma (26 يوليو 2012)

أنا جديد في التعامل مع هذا البرنامج لأنني أتعامل أصلا مع برنامج Eagle يرجى موافاتنا باي شروحات لهذا البرنامج الذي على ما يبدو أنه يحتوي على الكثير والمفيد في رسم الدوائر ومحاكاتها.
أشكركم جدا


----------



## mohammed raafat (5 أغسطس 2012)

thank you broo


----------



## flamengo (19 يونيو 2013)

دورة مفيدة جداً مشكور على الجهد يا اخي


----------



## engineer (21 يونيو 2013)

مغلق لعدم توفر محتوى الكورس التعليمى


----------

